# BREAKING: Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel Tells Staff He’s Being Canned



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ff-scott-israel-tells-staff-hes-being-canned/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

'Bout time!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

*Buh Bye! Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis Removes Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel*

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-removes-broward-county-sheriff-scott-israel/


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)




----------

